# Norton deinstallieren kein Internet mehr



## Alvandea (17. August 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, auf meinem Laptop war Norton Internet Security Vorinstalliert mit 60 Tage Probe. Wie auch immer.
Ich bin dann in die Systemsteuerung und habe über Software und Programme Norton deinstalliert.
Nach dem Neustart des PC hatte ich keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet und Lan. Der Grund war das ein Dienst der Windowsfirewall wohl abgeschaltet war.
Manuell die Dienste starten geht nicht. Neue Netzwerkverbindung erstellen ging auch nicht.
Die lösung zurzeit Norton wieder Installiert, ist aber net aktiv und Internet geht wieder.
Wie bekomme ich nun Norten vom Rechner ohne das mein Internet-Zugang geblockt wird, bzw die Dienste der Firewall wieder an. Irgendwie hat dieses Drecks Norton in System rumgefuscht.

Fehlercode ist 6801. Die Lösungen zu diesem Fehlercode habe ich schon probiert, das sind Dienste starten die die Firewall braucht.
Evtl ist hier ja ein Software Freak der mehr Ahnung hat als der normale Anwender.

Rechner ist ein Laptop HP Pavlion dv5 mit Windows Vista.

Grüße


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Wlan, Modem oder Lan(kabel)?

Obwohl das eig. egal ist.
Wenn deine Firewall sowieso deaktiviert ist, kommt alles rein und raus - von daher dürfte dort nicht das Prolem liegen.
Wenn du einen Router hast, ist es (meist) eh egal, ob du ne Firewall auf deinem PC hast oder nicht. Der Router hat ne Hardwarefirewall (meistens), die ist wesentlich sicherer und blockt schon alles vorher (je nach konfiguration) ^^

Nira


----------

